# Farewell



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

as the title says im leaving.this site has helped me out alot with yalls advice and the chatrooms.i met alot of cool people in the chatrooms.i will cherish yall forever.but i think its time for me to go cuz i feel like this site is holdin me back,like i need to start makin progress in real life to be happy.this site helped me out alot tho,especially the chat.but i learned all i needed from it.i need to put down the walker and try to walk on my own now.ima miss all yall,i hope that yall be happy and reach yall goals.yall can do this.i will be back tho,but not for a while.peace


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Goodluck man. Hope you reach your goals.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck, you have the right attitude to succeed, and you will.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck dude!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish you the best


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Guood luck! I hope you make tons of progress


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope everything works out in your favor. :]


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

stay away from gettin runk, lol. good luck


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

good luck with everything


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All the best.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

late


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

good luck and don't come back


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

You'll be back.... You'll be back... You just wait and see..... 

Nah j/p GL buddy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We'll be here if you need us!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Buh-bye.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

All the best man. Hope you finally find what you are looking for. Every man has to take this step -- and to happiness.




God bless,

Rafael


----------

